# acceptabele exercise



## maxfab (May 21, 2006)

I am confused as to whether i can or not.  i am approx. 6 weeks pregnant and was quite active before this IVF stuff.  I asked both my GP and the clinic if I could exercise gently, either swimming or stationary bike but they advised against it without any reason.  I have never had any exercise or fertility problems and am not classed as being at risk.  I am not having any nasty symptoms, apart from the odd niggly menstrual type cramp which i understand is quite normal??  What do you think


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

In a natural conception it would be ok to continue any exercise you did pre pregnancy within reason, however in view of precious ivf pregnancy it may be better to be cautious until you get to 12 weeks....Perhaps walking would be good option for now?

Jan


----------

